# Refuser des mails d'un expéditeur:comment



## Cort (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'application mail pour ma messagerie.
Depuis quelques jours,je recois beaucoup de mails(spam) et toujours d'un expéditeur avec un autre nom,mais qui utilise toujours :*  @windowslive.com*

Est-ce que je peux faire en sorte que c'est mails ne rentrent plus chez moi?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2009)

c'est de la banale lutte antispam

soit tubloques via indésirable Mail ( courrier indesirable)
( inconvenient , c'est chargé)

soit tu bloques en ligne via l'antispam en ligne
avantage , aucune releve par Mail
l'antispam du service en ligne  peut etre de qualité très variable , de pas terrible à très bonne ( gmail)

quoiqu'il en soit c'est plus ce "type de message" qui sera bloqué par les bons antispams , pas vraiment "cette" adresse qui , c'est banal, est changée régulierement

Architraité en archives


----------



## Cort (7 Mars 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide,

Que veux-tu dire le bloquer en ligne ?

Merci


----------



## FitzChevalerie (7 Mars 2009)

A mon avis il veut dire qu'il faut que tu utilises ton anti-spam inclus dans ton webmail...
Tu reçois ces mails sur quel compte ? Un compte GMail, Hotmail, Yahoo, Free... ?
Quand tu te connectes par exemple sur ton compte GMail (comme c'est mon cas) tu dois avoir un anti-spam inclus pour lequel tu peux fournir des règles de sélection.

Et puis si tu ne trouves pas ton bonheur, tu peux toujours créer une règle dans les préférences de Mail, disant que quand tu reçois un mail avec pour expéditeur "contient" "windowslive.com" tu le classe dans indésirables ou encore plus simple, tu lui dit de le supprimer.


----------



## Aliboron (7 Mars 2009)

FitzChevalerie a dit:


> .../... tu peux toujours créer une règle dans les préférences de Mail, disant que quand tu reçois un mail avec pour expéditeur "contient" "windowslive.com" tu le classe dans indésirables ou encore plus simple, tu lui dit de le supprimer.


Prudence avec ce genre de choix de suppression "sauvage" : cela signifie supprimer sans contrôle tout message d'un client de cet hébergeur de messagerie. Il n'y a absolument rien qui peut te garantir que tu ne voudras pas à un moment où un autre recevoir un message qui rentrerait dans cette catégorie (si j'enlevais wanadoo. fr, gmail.com juste parce que j'ai reçu des messages de spam en provenance de ces domaines, je pense que je serais mal...)

Il faut utiliser les classiques outils de lutte contre le spam, comme pascalformac l'a indiqué, qui font dans l'ensemble assez bien leur travail (surtout certains).


----------



## FitzChevalerie (7 Mars 2009)

Oui c'est vrai, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça au début que je disais de faire une règle disant de les classer dans Indésirables... comme ça Mail les conserve malgré tout et il a tout le loisir de les considérer comme mail désirable.
Mais en effet la remarque est judicieuse.


----------



## Cort (7 Mars 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses
Je vais faire pour le mieux,on verra bien.

Thanks


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2009)

tout à fait CONTRE la régle @windows blabla =>indésirable
car  c'est le domaine des nouveaux hotmail !

A la rigueur une regle déplacant vers une banale BAL perso ( genre "message suspect")
puis nettoyer à la main
cliquer indesirable-desiirable

ou
passer par le blocage en ligne

Note du modo : Les mails, comme tout ce qui touche à internet, on en parle pas ici, mais dans "Internet et réseau". Attachez vos ceintures, je vous téléporte !


----------

